# This looks interesting.



## table1349 (Feb 8, 2017)

*The Westcott Omega 360 is the World’s First 15-in-1 Reflector*


----------



## tirediron (Feb 8, 2017)

Hmmm.....


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2017)

$130 for a reflector...with a hole and a suction cup.  ill just wait for the $29 Chinese version and have my wife mod it.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 8, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> $130 for a reflector...with a hole and a suction cup.  ill just wait for the $29 Chinese version and have my wife mod it.


Your wife is Chinese?  Huh.  Guess you really do learn something new everyday...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 8, 2017)

robbins.photo said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > $130 for a reflector...with a hole and a suction cup.  ill just wait for the $29 Chinese version and have my wife mod it.
> ...



how do u think she got so good at sewing? she made sweatshop employee of the month when she was just 6.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 8, 2017)

pixmedic said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



Wow.. congrats.  Lol


----------

